# Sorority Recruitment...please help!!!



## 2shy (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi, I'm a sophomore in college. I am also in a sorority. The greek system is HUGE here at my school and recruitment is taken pretty seriously. I had to come to school a week early and practice 8 hrs a day for 6 days for this. Crazy! I managed to get thru "work week" as we call it but now actual recruitment aka rush starts tomorrow. I'm freaking out and I don't know how to get my nervousness under control.

I'm not sure if everyone knows what rush entails so I'll give a brief explanation. Basically rush is over a 2 weekend period. This weekend and next weekend. It starts with open house where all the girls that signed up for rush come thru and tour all the sororities on campus. Then there are 3 different invite parties until finally we decide on the people we are going to invite to join the house and these people will get a bid.

My role in all of this is to meet and get to know the girls that come thru the house so that I can decide along with my sisters whether or not we should offer them a bid. This requires a lot of small talk. It's similar to a cocktail party where you have to make chit chat with strangers. The problem is small talk is my idea of a nightmare. It's not fun, I don't like it, and it makes me sweat bullets.

The small talk is just the beginning though. A huge part of rush is doing skits and singing and dancing for the "entertainment portion." AHHHH!!!! I don't know if I can do this. This is the worst my SAD has been in a very long time and I feel like I'm on the verge of having a panic attack. Any advice, words of encourgement, ANYTHING you guys could say would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i'm sure you'll do great! just relax and have fun


----------



## jelloballoon (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, congratulations on getting into the sorority in the first place! 

Maybe try to think of it this way... Do you remember when you were a pledge? I bet that was pretty nerve-wracking, right? You're already on the other side of the fence, and I'm sure that these girls will be trying their hardest to impress you. The pressure is much less the other way around, as you already have what they don't! 

Try to relax, remember to breathe, be yourself and just have fun! Good luck!


----------

